# ka24de swaps



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

will a altima's ka24de head be compatible with a RWD application and 240sx parts i.e intake and exhaust manifold, ecu. ? I want to do a head swap


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

no. the distributor is on the end of the engine instead of the side, and it's driven differently off the cam. will not work.


----------

